# How about this class 'C'



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O How about this class 'C' for a cool $220,000?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well I like it John..... but not for 220. You would have to show me pics of the interior first!!
Sharon


----------

